# Help Identify Bug?



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

I picked up some plants today for a viv I was sprucing up and I always process my plants before putting them in the viv.

I carefully bare root them, soak them in de-chlorinated water for 10 - 15 minutes, rinse, soak for 4 minutes in a 5% bleach and water solution and then rinse again very well and let dry.



I found one of these after soaking in the de-chlorinated water and then another when I soaked it in the bleach water solution. It was only four plants and I went through them and checked everything possible to make sure there was nothing else. 

I'm glad I process everything so I can feel good about nothing having any unwanted pests in with my frogs. 

I think it is a nematode, but I always get confused between nematodes and nemerteans. 

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Harmless. It's an earthworm - note the annulations and clitellum.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup definitely an earthworm. Nematodes are almost clear, very thin and most are no more than 1 cm in length. Nemerteans are longer (a few cm) and flatter with some dorsal stripes- hence their nickname "ribbon worms". 99% of nematodes are harmless, nemerteans however will decimate your microfauna.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Mmmm he's kinda tiny my terribes wouldn't hesitate to try and eat it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

